# XM-L T6 3up bike light build log



## gt40 (Apr 15, 2011)

I just received my 3up XM-L t6 boards and Ledil optics. 

I will post more as I get into the machining but here are some pics. I am happy with the build quality and the Ledil Cute optics look promising based upon firing things up with the bench supply.







Back of PCB and binning:






It works! I tested it on the bench PS briefly and the vf was 10.3v at 3 amps:






Pic of the Ledil Cute SS optic:






I will be using a Taskled h6flex driver and trick waterproof Vishay pot and basing it on my earlier 7up builds like this:






That's it for now. Will post more after I get to make chips. 

thanks for looking


----------



## 300winmag (Apr 15, 2011)

So this is for a bicycle not a motorcycle??


----------



## gt40 (Apr 15, 2011)

300winmag said:


> So this is for a bicycle not a motorcycle??


It is a bicycle light. I am really liking using a pot to adjust the brightness. No settings or anything to mess with.


----------



## gt40 (Apr 22, 2011)

Update:

I got the body machined, threaded and the heatsink done. 

heatsink machining:





I threaded a long enough piece to build 2 or 3 lights for the heatsink.

Rough light body threaded:





Close up of the threads:





The 3up xml cutter pcb is on the heatsink. Next up is wiring the h6cc and cabling + the external pot + machining the back and the mount...


----------



## wiggy1 (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks for posting this, however none of the pictures are showing up. Were they removed? There might be a problem on my end, but I can see picture of most other forums I visit.

I have been considering doing a 3-Up XM-L build as well, but wanted to see your product for ideas.


----------

